# "Sunday Fair" style smoked lamb shanks



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey guys,

Lamb shanks - one of the most underestimated cuts, and absolutely undeservedly. I love those braised or, in this case, smoked pretty much the same way they smoke turkey legs. So here we go!

So simple, so delicious - few lamb shanks, rubbed with olive oil and sprinkled with Kajun spice rub (I use a local one, so if you're in the land down under, DM me - will ping you the name), but any rub you like will do... I smoke on pellets, 275F (135C), 2 hours give or take. No mopping required, but if you want an extra layer of flavour you can mop the shanks with your favourite mop. 

Best way is to eat it off the bone, but can be sliced too...


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks really, really good. I’ve never had lamb so don’t know if I like it or not. My wife doesn’t like lamb so I’ve never purchased any to try. 
my have to give it a go.

Johnny Ray


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey, you never know till you try, aye?


----------



## xray (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow again!


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow again!


----------

